# Baby K'Tan vs. Sleepy Wrap/Moby



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

Which would you pick and why? I love my sleepy wrap, but I've never tried a moby or k'tan. I've been considering trading my sleepy wrap for a k'tan, but I don't know if I could bear to part with it and I definitely don't need another carrier. lol I have baby carrier obsession disorder. 

Just to clarify, this is a discussion only for these types of carriers. I want to get some opinions and info on the k'tan and moby, or any other wrap or stretchy carrier.


----------



## Mammajamma (Feb 9, 2008)

my moby...its soft, perfect for long walks, versatile and lets my baby snuggle down in it where it is comfortable for both of us! I don't know about the other two but before I got a moby ( or two ) I thought I would go with baby ktan sling thing...chose the moby and never looked back ( I have heard there is a learning curve with certain types of slings though).


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I find the Baby K'tan to be a lot less comfortable because you cannot adjust it like the Moby or the Sleepy Wrap. They are both great carriers. But for a 7 month old baby, I'd shy away from a stretchy carrier and go with a woven wrap, sling, mei tai or another type of carrier.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

i love my baby k'tan. i have used it for both my little ones and i even gave away my wrap (i had a moby). its not that i didnt love the moby, its just that the ktan did all the same stuff without all the wrapping and extra fabric. since i am fairly shot, i always had extra fabric hanging down with my moby. the ktan is easy and comfy without too much fabric. i love it.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I loved my sleepy wrap! It was SO comfy!


----------

